
Show HN: MuscleWiki – A fitness website using gifs - w0ts0n
https://www.musclewiki.org
======
vincentbarr
This is really neat. It stands an easy-to-understand reference among many
poorly-written fitness editorials and programs, many of which will require
novices to lookup each exercise and assume that the new source is
demonstrating them properly.

Your exercise selection and order also looked wise, beginning with compound
movements and ending with more isolated movements.

Suggestions: 1)I didn't see wide grip pull-ups or chin-ups after clicking back
and biceps. Why not?

2) Would be nice to see some form of cleans displayed.

3) If you add a program section, you may want to check out Fitloop.co [1] for
inspiration. It does a good job of presenting a sound bodyweight program with
explanations.

[1] [https://fitloop.co/routines/bwf-recommended-beginner-
routine](https://fitloop.co/routines/bwf-recommended-beginner-routine)

~~~
w0ts0n
1) Agreed. Right now until I can find someone who knows how to dev. I'm trying
to keep the page to 4 movements per page (to helping any loading issues).
It'll come for sure though, we also have it filmed.

2) Cleans IMO is quite a complex movement. I'm looking to apply an "advanced"
button on the homepage sometime soon that will enable people to select more
advanced movments like this (and deadlifts, but I feel they were too important
not to include) 3) For sure!

Thanks for the feedback. This has been in my mind as a site for such a long
time, I'm glad to actually have people seeing it.

------
w0ts0n
Today I launched MuscleWiki. The goal of this website is to make a easy to
use, to the point, exercise guide. Version one enables people to click a body
part and then get quick loading, high res gifs. No 10 minutes intro
explaining, no super low resolution.

I plan on expanding this into male/female/home/gym/kettlebells/etc options
that users can check. I also plan on opening the site up to the community to
develop trusted sources of information.

I also want to add tools (things like macro calculators and one rep max
estimate)

I am not a programmer. I have done this to the best of my ability working in
an ops background. It leveraged mediawiki, bootstrap and had my friend draw
the graphics to get where I am today.

~~~
zaid9
Great idea!

Have you considered giving the user the option to load gifs individually (or
in sets of 2 as your app seems to be organized)? Loading 20+ gifs per muscle
groups takes a lot of time and bandwidth on slower connections.

~~~
w0ts0n
Yup! That's pretty much one of the end goals. I need a dev on board really
(and I'm searching)

------
thetakach
Love this! I usually youtube correct form to remind myself before doing more
complex lifts and when deciding my next rotation. BTW, the barbell bicep curl
you have posted is actually a Barbell Drag Curl. Here is the bicep curl.
[https://youtu.be/LY1V6UbRHFM](https://youtu.be/LY1V6UbRHFM)?

------
nataliam511
Are you planning on filling out those body parts that aren't currently
clickable? I know you can't really lift weight for wrists, for example, but
working on their mobility is fairly important, especially for those of us
attached to a keyboard.

~~~
paulddraper
You can lift weights for wrists. Though that's a bit like saying "lift weights
for elbows".

The actual muscles are in the forearms.
[https://musclewiki.org/Forearms](https://musclewiki.org/Forearms)

~~~
Nadya
Depends how strict you're trying to be...

Yes, the extensor indicis and pollicis longus muscles are "part of the
forearm" but most people would consider those "wrists". While FPL and FDP
would be "forearm". I'd argue pronator quadratus is also "wrists" even though
it is also "part of the forearm".

Note: Wikipedia for names, I only wish I knew my muscles that well. But I
understand what nataliam511 meant by "wrists".

~~~
paulddraper
True. Anyway, my link shows what you can do for your "wrists" with weights.

------
memonkey
Idea: add women gifs!

~~~
w0ts0n
That's coming very soon. (the image will change based on selection of
male/female) as will the gifs.

------
eecks
Awesome. Looks like it will be helpful.

Ideas:

\- Add a challenges section to the site where people can challenge their
friends to do the exercise (5 times, 10 times) etc.

\- Let people add videos/gifs of themselves doing the same exercises

\- Add a comments section to each exercise

------
ManlyBread
Look great, although I would suggest switching the gifs to webm, the site will
load a lot faster and you're going to save a lot on bandwidth.

------
jpincheira
This is pretty cool but it's offline now. Any ideas?

------
wingerlang
Awesome, I was just about to go look for straight forward gifs exactly like
this.

